# Help Please - Vettriano



## paulnot (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi

I recently brought this picture (59 inches by 39 inches) in Belgium 2nd hand shop.

I am trying to understand exactly what I have got here... it cant be an original Vettriano ...can it ?

Doesnt matter regardless..it had pride of place in my house now as I love it... !

The original painting is called "Mad Dogs"..according to the Internet... but what I dont understand is would the painter have made more than one copy ?..perhaps as a kind of first draft ?...(this one doesnt seem as detailed as picture of the original on the internet)... or could it have been painted by someone else ..?

sorry my knowledge of art is limited ..so any advice is appreciated

thanks


----------

